# Hrn or hrx?



## LemmyCat (Apr 24, 2019)

Hey everyone, I'm looking to get a new mower. I currently have a lawn Boy bought from home Depot a few years ago with the Honda gcv 160 engine.
I renovated my back yard last season with tttf, it has come in very well and quite thick. I find that the lawn Boy doesn't always cut every blade of grass and I have to overlap every pass more than I would like to. I'm no expert on the matter but I feel I may benefit from a more powerful engine.
If money wasn't an issue I would get a Toro 22290 because of the Kawasaki 180 engine and simply because I like going overkill on things.
But I'm not going to spend 1700$ CDN on a commercial mower for light residential use. So I have been debating between the Honda hrn and hrx. I like the hrx for the 200gcv engine. I really don't care about the plastic deck and that's why I was also thinking about the hrn, but I worry that the 170gcv engine won't be much of a step up from the 160 engine.
I mostly mulch but occasionally bag. Also, my parents had a Honda hrs216 I really didn't like that mower, I found it to be " bulky " and didn't move around " nimbly ". It also has a throttle on the handle that always seemed to vibrate itself back to turtle speed. Are the newer Honda's still like that?

Thanks for your time


----------



## busy_barboza (Jun 14, 2020)

I have a 36in hustler walk behind which is a commercial mower. Wanted to be able to cut lower... Its only going down to 1.5in. Purchased the hrx at Lowes yesterday, also wanted to be able to bag. The walk behind was rutting my yard too much. And just tearing up the yard a bit. I mow twice a week so I needed something lighter. I have to say it cuts amazing, The mower has GREAT vacuum and sucks the grass up well. On the driveway I could hear it sucking up small rocks. The throttle feature is a knob, you set it and to make it move there is a paddle. The plastic deck is slightly weird and I don't really like it but it has a lifetime warranty. Even though its plastic its not a normal plastic. $600 seemed a bit much but after cutting with it, it seems worth it. It has a automatic choke system so you just pull the cord and its starts first pull every time. It isn't as nimble as some push mower but its heavy enough that it stays on the ground well even with a full bag. I think I will be selling my walk behind. It cuts well and I like the Kawasaki motor but its just overkill and this Honda is a nice mower.


----------



## gltaylor74 (Dec 20, 2018)

I don't find my hrn to do a great cut. Better if bagging but mulching leaves something to be desired. My Toro recycler seems to be a better job mulching.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

If you look at the specs, the GCV-170 is like a 166-167cc in actuality. They rounded up. But...

The GCV-160 is rated for 6.9 ft lb of torque. The 170 is rated for 8.2. Most residential mowers don't have engines that powerful. It's definitely a higher performance model, on paper. One of my neighbors has a brand new one, this year. It sounds pretty nice.

I like the commercial Toro, too, but too expensive normally. There is also the Honda version of that...HRC216PDA. Has a more durable version of the 160cc engine (also 6.9-8.4 torque like the GCV-160/170), etc. $1,100 CAN, but manual push. Steel deck.


----------



## MiloSmilo (May 17, 2020)

How's the tttf handling Canada?
I'm just north of Toronto, overseeded 2 years with it and it's doing well. 
Where abouts are you?

For what it's worth, my super recycler with the Toro engine turns the clippings to dust without going over the 1/3 rule.


----------



## LemmyCat (Apr 24, 2019)

MiloSmilo said:


> How's the tttf handling Canada?
> I'm just north of Toronto, overseeded 2 years with it and it's doing well.
> Where abouts are you?
> 
> For what it's worth, my super recycler with the Toro engine turns the clippings to dust without going over the 1/3 rule.


It's doing well,I used barenbrug RTF. I have become obsessed with lawns when we bought our ( first ) house 3 years ago. 
The previous owner was an avid gardener so the backyard was mostly garden. The house say empty for a year before we bought it and we spent the first summer getting the house habitable. So the gardens quickly got away from us.
I renovated in late June last year. For the time of year I seeded and the fact it has only been one year I am very happy with how everything looks.
I went a little heavy on the tenacity in early spring so there are alot of areas that aren't as thick as the rest of the lawn, but live and learn.
Here's a pic of how things looked a few weeks ago. Starting to show some stress. I don't have a proper irrigation system but so far I have been getting by.

We are in London


----------



## LemmyCat (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## LemmyCat (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## MiloSmilo (May 17, 2020)

LemmyCat said:


> MiloSmilo said:
> 
> 
> > How's the tttf handling Canada?
> ...


Looks awesome!

I've been trying to see a total tttf in Canada and now I've seen it. 
Enjoy that beautiful lawn!


----------

